# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Ouriços >  Echinometra mathaei

## Bruno Quinzico

CLASSE: ECHINOIDEA 
FAMÍLIA: ECHINOMETRIDAE
ESPÉCIE: Echinometra mathaei
Tamanho médio: até 150mm
Ocorrência: Indo-Pacífico e Mar Vermelho
Alimentação: Algívoro (alga coralina incluída) e detritívoro.
Colecta: Moorea, Polinésia Francesa
Perigo: Espinhos venenosos

----------

